
JavaScript t-distributed stochastic neighbor embedding (t-SNE) - antimatter15
http://scienceai.github.io/tsne-js/
======
PaulHoule
Cool demo but if you tune it up you really can get separations of the digits
as good as the ones in Hinton's papers.

Ever since Hinton did that with those digits, everybody has been replicating
and building on that experiment, but what if you tried a selected set of
letters from the latin alphabet, korean, japanese, whatever.

